# Official Game 1 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 4:30pm TNT / RSN



## BenDengGo

<center> *PLAYOFFS* 

*GAME 1* 








*VS*









*Washington Wizards (45-37) (16-25 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (47-35) (27-14 at home)









United Center, Sunday April 24th, 2005
Washington @ Chicago 4:30pm	TNT / RSN*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Arizona-6'3-ARENAS <> St.Louis-6'5-HUGHES <> Indiana-6'11-JEFFRIES <> UNC-6'9-JAMISON <> UNC-7'-HAYWOOD*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Maryland-6'3-BLAKE <> Maryland-6'3-DIXON <> Tulsa-6'8-RUFFIN <>  Glynn Academy-6'11-BROWN*

*---*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


*Season Series*







vs








88 vs 95
97 @ 90
82 @ 93
1-2


*BDG's Sweepstake*
*1000 points Jackpot*


----------



## nanokooshball

Bulls in 6 games.... 5 if i feel a little peckish :biggrin: 

First Game:

Wizards - 92
BULLS - 97

Hinrich 15 pts, 5 reb, 7 ast, 2stl
Gordon 24 pts, 4 reb, 4 ast, 1stl
Duhon 9 pts, 6 ast, 2 stl
Tyson 16 pts, 17 reb, 3 ast, 2stl, 4blks
AD 11 pts, 8 reb, 2blks
Othella 14 pts 7 reb
Pargo 8 pts 3 ast


----------



## UMfan83

91


















100

Arenas 7-23 20 points

Gordon 9-20 25 points


----------



## DHarris34Phan

93









98

Bulls take the 1st one!


----------



## ballafromthenorth

i'm hoping the bulls will take the first one.

bulls 87
wiz 83


----------



## croco

Wizards 92
Bulls 98

The first win belongs to us :cheers:


----------



## BG7

We got this series, why? What seperated us from a playoff team and not a playoff team during the 30 win season was our team sucked on the road. We were a top 4 team in the East at home, no one wanted to play us there, but we just sucked on the road. Well this year we are the #3 road team in the conference respectively behind Detroit and Miami, and we are a good home team.

So 

Bulls 105

Washington 93
-------------

Ben Gordon- 27 points

Tyson Chandler- 19 points 16 rebounds
------------
Gilbert Arenas- 17 points
Antawn Jamison 21 points


----------



## jimmy

I'll be there :rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## Moose

Bulls 98
Wizards 90

The Bulls should win the series.


----------



## Bulls96

Chicago 97- Wizard 89


----------



## Ron Mexico

UMfan83 said:


> 91


are those balls??????????


----------



## ChiBron

Bulls 97
Wizards 91

the UC will be rocking!(*hopefully*)


----------



## nanokooshball

hahaha.... looks like everyone's predicting about what I predicted for this game.... let's hope it holds up! :banana:


----------



## ScottVdub

ill be at the beach for my lady's birthday this weekend so Im gonna have to miss the game. Ill try to get a tape delayed version to watch sunday night. Go Bulls.

Nocioni is going to have 17 points and 9 rebounds and lead the bulls to victory.


----------



## bullet

Bulls 91

Wizards 88

Kirk with 25


----------



## Killuminati

I think this will be tightest playoff matchup this year.... err first round anyways. Can't imagine they'll be any blowouts for either team. Wiz have been a well below-average road team this season so let's hope we can sweep the first two at the UC!

GO BULLS!


----------



## LegoHat

Bulls 98

Wizards 93


----------



## qwerty

Bulls 96.

Wizards 89.


----------



## rosenthall

Because I feel like being a party pooper.

Wizards 95

Bulls 91

A tough game that the Wiz win in the waning minutes of the fourth quarter.

Gordon is our leading scorer, but is pretty inefficient. Gilbert Arenas with a big night.


----------



## mizenkay

*Steve Kerr, a member of the Bulls' last three champions, will work today's game for TNT with Marv Albert, Craig Sager and former Timberwolves coach Flip Saunders.*


MARV!!!!!!




sun-times


----------



## MagillaGorilla

I think I predicted at the beginning of the season (before the 0-9 start) that the Bulls would win 45 games. They beat even my lofty expectations, not to mention most everyone elses. I see no reason why they won't beat the consensus' expectations here either. They got mental toughness and physical toughness. No doubt Bulls win this game and the series, though hard-fought, in 5. :cheers:


----------



## mizenkay

on abc pre-game, guest analyst *jalen rose* just *picked the wiz* to take the series.


----------



## HookEmHorns

mizenkay said:


> on abc pre-game, guest analyst *jalen rose* just *picked the wiz* to take the series.


 guest analyst is giving him to much credit

Bulls 103
Wizards 92


----------



## JRose5

mizenkay said:


> on abc pre-game, guest analyst *jalen rose* just *picked the wiz* to take the series.



:|


----------



## ScottMay

Anyone else feel like throwing up right now?

The Bulls are going to take one more game to get over their Wizphobia. I see the visitors taking a sloppy, awful, embarrassing game, 95-82.


----------



## BG7

Well, Curry is suppose to be on the bench so maybe he can throw a gatorade cup at Haywood's balls, and then Haywood charges into the stands thinking a fan threw it starting the "Windy City Ball Brawl"


----------



## AnaMayShun

The Bulls should win this one, to cover the spread so i can win back some of the points i lost yesterday in the Mavs game.


----------



## Killuminati

mizenkay said:


> *Steve Kerr, a member of the Bulls' last three champions, will work today's game for TNT with Marv Albert, Craig Sager and former Timberwolves coach Flip Saunders.*
> 
> 
> MARV!!!!!!


Sweet we get the best PBP guy ever! He's brought us luck in the past, lets hope it continues today. Kerr ain't half bad either.


----------



## AnaMayShun

Killuminati said:


> Sweet we get the best PBP guy ever! He's brought us luck in the past, lets hope it continues today. Kerr ain't half bad either.


But he picked against us in this series.


----------



## GB




----------



## BG7

AIM Chat 31639758640703400073

or im bullsloth02 for an invitation if you don't feel like entering it manually.

Also don't fret to post in the game thread, the Nets boards game thread will probaly go 800 posts, we can't be outdone by them.


----------



## greekbullsfan

can somebody post an audio link plz?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Oh Sweet, We Got Marv Today!


----------



## futuristxen

Let's get it on.
The Wizards want to whine about dirty play. Let's bust em in the mouth!


----------



## JRose5

Arenas and Jamison with a foul apiece early.


----------



## greekbullsfan

haywood injured


----------



## LuolDeng

Great Job On The Offensive Glass


----------



## qwerty

Crazy *** play right there, like three misses and a blocked shot, davis finally lays it in.


----------



## bullet

Control of the boards and Tyson ain't in yet :biggrin:


----------



## pigeonbreast

can someone do play by play? yahoo isn't working yet.


----------



## JRose5

Two on Jamison.


----------



## futuristxen

I like what we're doing. Nothing easy for the Wizards. All their shots are contested. And we're doing a good job cleaning up the boards. That's how you win in the playoffs. The Wiz will have hot stretches, but we can really capitalize on the cold stretches the way we are playing.


----------



## ChiBron

AD sits early. I'm worried abt our two big men. They ended the season playing poor basketball and neither off to a good start so far.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Both Harrington and Davis with two fouls early. Not good. Chandler in. 

The crowd is VERY loud. Thank god.


----------



## Killuminati

I can already see Haywood is gonna be a pain in the azz this series. At least for when the times when Tyson isn't out on the floor. Othella and AD just don't have enough length.


----------



## JPBulls

pigeonbreast said:


> can someone do play by play? yahoo isn't working yet.


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## YearofDaBulls

How embarrassing. It's a playoff game and we get no audio. COMCAST SUCKS!!!! They should all be fired.


----------



## afireinside

You heard it here first: Kwame will emerge as a quality F/C in this series and everyone will see.


----------



## bullet

pigeonbreast said:


> can someone do play by play? yahoo isn't working yet.


try this one


----------



## ChiBron

That 2nd call on TC was so garbage. 

Some things never change.


----------



## futuristxen

aftermath said:


> You heard it here first: Kwame will emerge as a quality F/C in this series and everyone will see.


Ha. So now we are just settling for "quality" out of the former number 1 draft pick. If by quality, you mean he won't be a liability when he's out on the court in this series....then maybe. But only maybe.


----------



## futuristxen

SPMJ said:


> That 2nd call on TC was so garbage.
> 
> Some things never change.


Yeah. What was that call?


----------



## JPBulls

http://www.thegamelive.com/basketballnba.html


the first one is working. WBIG 1280 AM Aurora, IL


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

futuristxen said:


> Ha. So now we are just settling for "quality" out of the former number 1 draft pick. If by quality, you mean he won't be a liability when he's out on the court in this series....then maybe. But only maybe.


That was a hell of a move by Kwame. Damn he's fast.


----------



## JRose5

Brown may not be a quality F/C yet, but he is a quality freethrow shooter.


----------



## bullet

Why is Reiner in before Funderburke??!


----------



## JRose5

Reiner with 2.
Post looking great today..


----------



## JRose5

Gordon with the J.


That foul was on Funderburke?
That was bull****.


----------



## afireinside

If you see Kwame play and don't see his potential, then you are blind.

Bulls getting no calls. I love it. :biggrin:


----------



## greekbullsfan

they load our bigs with fouls,****ing refs!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## bullet

JPBulls said:


> http://www.thegamelive.com/basketballnba.html
> 
> 
> the first one is working. WBIG 1280 AM Aurora, IL


great , thanx!


----------



## qwerty

aftermath said:


> If you see Kwame play and don't see his potential, then you are blind.
> 
> Bulls getting no calls. I love it. :biggrin:


I am blind i guess.


----------



## futuristxen

Bevetta forcing Skiles to go DEEEEEP into our bench. He's putting fouls on all of our big men.

Sounds like the Wizards whining paid off.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

aftermath said:


> If you see Kwame play and don't see his potential, then you are blind.
> 
> Bulls getting no calls. I love it. :biggrin:



of course you do, only way your team has a chance!


----------



## ChiBron

Y would Stern want the Wizards to win?


----------



## JRose5

futuristxen said:


> Bevetta forcing Skiles to go DEEEEEP into our bench. He's putting fouls on all of our big men.
> 
> Sounds like the Wizards whining paid off.


No ****, most of the early fouls were legitimate, but the last 2-3 on Funderburke and Harrington were total jokes.


----------



## BG7

Tyson needs to control himself better and not get these ***** fouls for the rest of the game.

Ben Gordon has come out playing good.

We just need to stop getting ***** fouls, and control the boards to not give them 2nd chances.

Nocioni has been spetacular defensively thus far.


----------



## Killuminati

These refs are calling the game way too tight. This is a playoff game dammit! There's supposed to physical contact! :curse:

I expected better of Bevetta.


----------



## afireinside

The refs are throwing out fouls everywhere, but most of them are justified.


----------



## futuristxen

aftermath said:


> If you see Kwame play and don't see his potential, then you are blind.
> 
> Bulls getting no calls. I love it. :biggrin:


People have always seen his "potential". But Benoit Benjamin had potential for his entire career. Kwame is no closer to realizing that potential than when he first came into the league. What part of his game has he developed in that time?

Will the Wizards even bother to resign him?


----------



## Geoshnas2005

13 f***** ft attempt to our 2


----------



## futuristxen

They should put Dick Bevetta in the next Pistons game. See how fast the two Wallaces foul out.

Bulls going to have to EARN the right to play in these playoffs, I see.


----------



## JRose5

Holy ****, I think Scottie Pippen just exploded.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Comcast is horrible. I think we should all write a letter to Comcast and complain. I know I am.


----------



## BenDengGo

davis, chandler, othella and reiner with 2 fouls already


----------



## bullet

our 5 bigs with 9 fouls , 2 each except Funderburke with 1


----------



## afireinside

futuristxen said:


> People have always seen his "potential". But Benoit Benjamin had potential for his entire career. Kwame is no closer to realizing that potential than when he first came into the league. What part of his game has he developed in that time?
> 
> Will the Wizards even bother to resign him?


Kwame has gotten better. His jumpshot and speed has improved. You haven't watched the Wizards the last 3-4 years like I have. You watch highlights. 

I only think the Wizards will resign Kwame if he settles for the MLE or something lower.


----------



## JRose5

Gordon for three!


----------



## Shanghai Kid

One thing is, The Wiz are in the game right now, and Arenas/Jamison haven't really done anything yet.


----------



## futuristxen

Noce looks like Rodman out there grabbing those rebounds. Wow.


----------



## ChiBron

TC's foul trouble is really hurting us on the boards.

Good to see Ben start off HOT.


----------



## greekbullsfan

a 3ball for ben,he's damn hot :banana: :banana:


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Noce is the man right now!


----------



## futuristxen

Shanghai Kid said:


> One thing is, The Wiz are in the game right now, and Arenas/Jamison haven't really done anything yet.


Conversely the Bulls bigs have all been in foul trouble, and the Wiz have been unable to capitalize inside.


----------



## bullet

Gordon ready for moneytime!


----------



## Future

How come Pargo ain't playing?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Bennnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## bullet

TwinkieTowers said:


> Noce is the man right now!


6 pts 7 rbds 1 ast


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Gordon is just ridiculously en fuego...

...but Hughes hits a couple to counter.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Ben Gordon is playing great....I want to see Tyson though!!*


----------



## afireinside

Yes, Kwame has no potential.

Heh...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Jesus, look at Kwame!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look out below.


----------



## lister333

Gordon heating up!!!!stop hughes


----------



## bullet

Ben is hot

Du takes the charge from GA


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Wow!! Just Wow!!!


----------



## JRose5

Gordon!!!
16 points in 10 minutes.


----------



## futuristxen

BEN JORDAN!!!
err...Gordon...


----------



## afireinside

Gordon is amazing...

:clap:


----------



## Future

Ben Gordon!! Larry Hughe's punkass goes for the steal and Gordon makes him pay!!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Ben owns the NBA!


----------



## ChiBron

I  BEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7

Damn, I think someone told Ben they were only playing 2 quarters tonight so its crunch time right now because he is one fire.


----------



## lister333

ohhhhhhh my Gordon!!!!!!!!!!! Got love him!!!! Bulls by 2


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

aftermath said:


> Yes, Kwame has no potential.
> 
> Heh...


Don't you have another game thread to be in? :biggrin:


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Now you see that Hughes is only a steals machine, and not a great defender. Ben torches the steal attempt with another threeeeeeeee.


----------



## DaBullz

Ben who?


----------



## rosenthall

Ben Gordon has got his ****ing game face on.

Showtyme, if you're reading this, add me to the Ben Gordon is the MASTER club.

Man, that mutha has got some ice pumping through his veins. You can see it on his face. Me thinks he came to play today.


----------



## futuristxen

aftermath said:


> Yes, Kwame has no potential.
> 
> Heh...


Nobody is saying he doesn't have potential. But as a Wizards fan you know more than anyone else, kid just has not put it together yet. He could play well tonight, and then do nothing for the rest of the series.


----------



## BG7

I wonder if the n00b in the Coming out Party Thread will ever post again after my Ben Gordon prediction and Vince Carter ones are coming true and how he challenged me time afte rtime again when I said Arena's wouldn't do good because he would be going up against good defensive players at his position.


----------



## bullet

Ben with 16 in 8 minutes

Thats 96 per 48 , Wilt watch out :biggrin:


----------



## El Chapu

Noc close to a double-double in the first half! 

:biggrin: 

Go Bulls!! :banana:


----------



## LegoHat

Ben is absolutely amazing, I'm so glad he's on my team! :clap:


----------



## YearofDaBulls

I cant stand Haywood.


----------



## DaBullz

Put Reiner and Funderburk back in


----------



## JRose5

Rib's for three!


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by duhonnnnnn


----------



## JRose5

Nice layup from the Polish Rifle.

Gordon is a monster..


----------



## Future

How does pike miss a wide open layup?


----------



## DaBullz

Huhges is hot, too


----------



## LegoHat

Ben Gordon!


----------



## lister333

Like neil funk says...kaboon!!!!good again gordon!!!


----------



## Future

YearofDaBulls said:


> I cant stand Haywood.


I hate that smug look on his face! :curse:


----------



## LuolDeng

Where was the offensive goaltending?


----------



## lister333

Duhon shuting off Arenas!!!!


----------



## bullet

Hughes with 20 points already

Ben with 18 (in less playing time)


----------



## futuristxen

DaBullz said:


> Huhges is hot, too


Yeah smart timeout by Skiles, because Hughes and Gordon are getting into a shootout, and it's pushing the game into the Wizards tempo. Calm the troops down, and then get back after it on D.

Noce is putting his stamp on this game though. He and Ben are owning the court right now.


----------



## rosenthall

Damn, all homerism aside, this looks like it's going to be a great game and great series. Both teams look like they've brought their A game.


----------



## Future

Noc is doin a hell of a job for us on the glass. 10 boards so for.


----------



## bullet

Nocioni playing great

in 17 minutes he has 8 pts 10!! brds and 2 asts

Talk about ready to go...


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by pike!!!


----------



## afireinside

Not to ruin Gordon's spotlight, but his shots are wide open. Hughes is making them in Gordon's face.

<beginflamebyChicagofans>


----------



## The Future7

This is an exciting game so far. Both team going basket for basket. Im loving it. Looks like Hughes is gonna have have to carry the load for the Wiz today.


----------



## lister333

stop hughes!!!


----------



## bullet

Kwame is having a career night

and so is Hughes


----------



## qwerty

We have got to get someone on huges that can at least contain him. He is just lighting us up.


----------



## DaBullz

Where's Kirk?


----------



## Future

Wut the **** did Larry Hughes eat... jesus christ.... hittin everything. I hate him.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

we blow a 7pt lead in 1 minute!


----------



## bullet

Gotta stop Hughes , maybe Chapu can rough him up a little :biggrin:


----------



## Geoshnas2005

aftermath said:


> Not to ruin Gordon's spotlight, but his shots are wide open. Hughes is making them in Gordon's face.
> 
> <beginflamebyChicagofans>



shut up!


----------



## DaBullz

Can we count on Arenas and Jamison disappearing for the whole series? I don't think so.


----------



## lister333

end off period bulls by one.


----------



## cima

Larry Hughes makes me angry.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

DaBullz said:


> Can we count on Arenas and Jamison disappearing for the whole series? I don't think so.



can we count on the refs giving ALL OUR bigs 2-3 fouls in 2 qrts of basketball?


----------



## Future

DaBullz said:


> Can we count on Arenas and Jamison disappearing for the whole series? I don't think so.


Can we count on Hughes scoring 24 in the first half this whole series? He's just making up for their scoring.


----------



## bullet

DaBullz said:


> Can we count on Arenas and Jamison disappearing for the whole series? I don't think so.


No we cannot , especially Arenas (jamison will have his hands full with Noc)

But Hughes won't be scoring 24 every half too...


----------



## LuolDeng

Can we count on Larry Hughes missing a shot this series?


----------



## JRose5

CiMa said:


> Larry Hughes makes me angry.


He won't stay that hot, which is a good thing.
Hinrich was also out for a long time in the second period, so we didn't really have anyone good to guard him.

He'll cool down in the second half, but I'm sure we'll see more of Arenas and Jamison, so it's going to get interesting.


----------



## ChiBron

Every shot they've hit seems like the ones they don't usually make. Hughes pulled off shots out of his ***. Kwame actually showing that he can play....who the heck expected that?? 

BS calls are the difference in the us being up close to 10 rather then 1. They've attempted 16 FTs to our 5.


----------



## DaBullz

There's no reason to think that Hughes isn't the real deal. He did it all season long.

Barkley pointing out that Washington has 3 guys you can pencil in for 20, and Gordon is the only Bulls player.


----------



## The Future7

Right now the Bulls need to take advantage on Arenas and Jamison not playing well. Try to stop Hughes. Doubleteam him or something.


----------



## DaBullz

Geoshnas2005 said:


> can we count on the refs giving ALL OUR bigs 2-3 fouls in 2 qrts of basketball?


Yes, we CAN count on it.


----------



## Future

Hopefully Tyson can stay away from foul trouble in the 2nd half and make a difference in this game... intimidate down low, block some shots.


----------



## GB

If we win this series, it will be hardwork and heart that will do it.

Hughes won't stay hot, they'll find a way to contain Gordon better, Arenas and Jamison will get back into the game.

More disconcerting are the smug Bulls fans who would derive pleasure from a loss---because it's not their coach, not their GM, not their player or simply because they told everyone else so.

Nocioni is gold. Gotta love the guy. Hope Tyson finds a way to contribute.


----------



## futuristxen

Man. I don't think I can watch the TNT halftime show. People still disrespect the bulls. Curry was not our only big. We are stacked up front. The PF and Center positions are the deepest positions on our team. We were in serious foul trouble in the first half, but Tyson is someone who if he gets to play, will change the game.

And no mention of Noce? How many rebounds did Noce grab in the first half? Kid is on pace for an insane night on the glass.


----------



## Killuminati

Damn Hughes was on fire that entire 1st half. I think he only missed 2 friggin' shots! And what a great time for Kwame to finally show he might actually be a legit NBA player.  

Good 1st half though.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

Charles: "Eddy Curry is Bulls best player"


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

DaBullz said:
 

> Can we count on Arenas and Jamison disappearing for the whole series? I don't think so.


Jamison maybe but not Arenas

I just wonder whether the strategy has been to key Arenas and leave Hughes alone.... y'know the lesser of two evils

Maybe we need to throw Noc on him in spurts and have Tyson key Jamsion and Jeffries... AD on Kwame. Hayward and Thomas aren't going to trouble the scorers on the offensive end

Yes ... that's a 3 big focus instead of a 3 guard focus

Will it happen?

No

Should it ?

It worth the gamble ... IMO


----------



## AnaMayShun

Future said:


> Hopefully Tyson can stay away from foul trouble in the 2nd half and make a difference in this game... intimidate down low, block some shots.


Hopefully the refs, calm down and stop being so whistle happy against the Bulls. We have enough trouble on our line with Eddy and Luol out. Now it's getting rediculous with all the fouls called in the first quarter.


----------



## GB

fleetwood macbull said:


> Charles: "Eddy Curry is Bulls best player"


]

Offensively, he's right. Our team defense is still there, but without Eddy to make the offense spin, we look overmatched.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

futuristxen said:


> Man. I don't think I can watch the TNT halftime show. People still disrespect the bulls. Curry was not our only big. We are stacked up front. The PF and Center positions are the deepest positions on our team. We were in serious foul trouble in the first half, but Tyson is someone who if he gets to play, will change the game.
> 
> And no mention of Noce? How many rebounds did Noce grab in the first half? Kid is on pace for an insane night on the glass.


Yeah, I can't even stand it anymore. I just can't wait until the series plays out. I mean, with the way they make it sound, you'd think the Wizards were going to sweep the Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Jamison maybe but not Arenas
> 
> I just wonder whether the strategy has been to key Arenas and leave Hughes alone.... y'know the lesser of two evils
> 
> Maybe we need to throw Noc on him in spurts and have Tyson key Jamsion and Jeffries... AD on Kwame. Hayward and Thomas aren't going to trouble the scorers on the offensive end
> 
> Yes ... that's a 3 big focus instead of a 3 guard focus
> 
> Will it happen?
> 
> No
> 
> Should it ?
> 
> It worth the gamble ... IMO


We have been going as big as we can. Skiles sat Hinrich so Piatkowski could play. Othella is an expiring contract who's starting at C for us in the playoffs? Washington came our right away at our bigs and got 'em in foul trouble. It was brilliant coaching on their part.

Chandler, Reiner, Harrington, Davis all with 2 fouls and early. No wonder Kwame looks so good... who's guarding him?


----------



## futuristxen

OT: Damon Jones is hilarious.


----------



## ChiBron

Stop quoting Charles. He's an idiot and knows little abt most teams in the league.


----------



## Frankensteiner

DaBullz said:


> There's no reason to think that Hughes isn't the real deal. He did it all season long.
> 
> Barkley pointing out that Washington has 3 guys you can pencil in for 20, and Gordon is the only Bulls player.


That coupled with the Eddy Curry remark makes me think he's seen a total of two Bulls games all season. 

Hinrich's had five 20+ games this month. Gordon's had two. Good analysis, Chuck.


----------



## futuristxen

Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah, I can't even stand it anymore. I just can't wait until the series plays out. I mean, with the way they make it sound, you'd think the Wizards were going to sweep the Bulls.


Yeah I know. No one ever mentions the players we do have playing besides Gordon.

Oh well.
Skiles needs to get the pace of this game back under control, and we'll be good to go. I can live with Larry Hughes carrying the Wizards if it means shutting down Jamison and Arenas. I really think Jamison is going to have a rough series with Noce on him. And Arenas has Duhon and Kirk to contend with. The guy who has to score for the Wizards is Hughes. He's the one mismatch. And that's what he's doing.

This is where having Deng would really help.

But oh well. It's not like Hughes was getting terribly easy looks. He was just on fire.


----------



## The_Franchise

Gordon and Hughes are two very entertaining offensive players, great shooting from them in the first half. The Bulls are hitting some tough shots late in the shot clock and Jamison and Arenas are a combined 1-14. If the Bulls continue swinging the ball efficiently and playing decent interior defense than they should be able to win this one. That being said, I don't see Arenas and Jamison being shut down in the 2nd, so the Wiz should be able to win this one if they start treating Gordon like a serious threat.

Both teams doing an excellent job taking care of the ball.


----------



## DaBullz

Frankensteiner said:


> That coupled with the Eddy Curry remark makes me think he's seen a total of two Bulls games all season.
> 
> Hinrich's had five 20+ games this month. Gordon's had two. Good analysis, Chuck.


FWIW, Hinrich has 20+ points 19 games this whole season, and he leads the team in minutes. Gordon has 24 and plays 2/3 the minutes.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Frankensteiner said:


> Hinrich's had five 20+ games this month. Gordon's had two. Good analysis, Chuck.


Owned. Plus they keep mentioning how Jamison and Arenas aren't on their game, but Chandler has been out too, and Jamison being off may have to do with Nocioni being a very good defender.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

DaBullz said:


> We have been going as big as we can. Skiles sat Hinrich so Piatkowski could play. Othella is an expiring contract who's starting at C for us in the playoffs? Washington came our right away at our bigs and got 'em in foul trouble. It was brilliant coaching on their part.
> 
> Chandler, Reiner, Harrington, Davis all with 2 fouls and early. No wonder Kwame looks so good... who's guarding him?


You were talking past tense . 

Naturally we didn't have that luxury yet we still hung tough..although blowing a 7 point lead in a minute of play with Chris, Ben and Eric and Larry Hughes still going apeshat .... is not good.

Coach made the adjustment with Kirk and we stemmed the flow.... but still

I'm talking about adjustements for what comes forward for the 2nd half

And I'd like to see Noc pick him up for a bit in the open court / transition and for structured half court sets go into a 3 /2 zone and have Tyson scramble to make the cutters think twice if they try and run back door


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

WHOA!

Did that Reebok commercial really say *******es in it????

(watching TNT)

That's the first time I've seen a word like that in a commericial!


----------



## Sir Patchwork

DaBullz said:


> FWIW, Hinrich has 20+ points 19 games this whole season, and he leads the team in minutes. Gordon has 24 and plays 2/3 the minutes.


Well, when Hinrich averages 15 points for the season, I don't think it's out of line to count him as a guy who can "explode for 20" in Barkleys words. We all know Gordon is a better scorer than Hinrich, that doesn't mean Hinrich isn't a good scorer.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

futuristxen said:


> Yeah I know. No one ever mentions the players we do have playing besides Gordon.


Yeah seriously, it's worth noting that Nocioni is having a fantastic half. His shot is on and he is a rebounding maniac, plus his work on Jamison.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Darius Miles Davis said:


> WHOA!
> 
> Did that Reebok commercial really say *******es in it????
> 
> (watching TNT)
> 
> That's the first time I've seen a word like that in a commericial!


FYI, the word was dumb - *** - es.


----------



## futuristxen

Darius Miles Davis said:


> WHOA!
> 
> Did that Reebok commercial really say *******es in it????
> 
> (watching TNT)
> 
> That's the first time I've seen a word like that in a commericial!


Dave Chapelle comercials.


----------



## DaBullz

SausageKingofChicago said:


> You were talking past tense .
> 
> Naturally we didn't have that luxury yet we still hung tough..although blowing a 7 point lead in a minute of play with Chris, Ben and Eric and Larry Hughes still going apeshat .... is not good.
> 
> Coach made the adjustment with Kirk and we stemmed the flow.... but still
> 
> I'm talking about adjustements for what comes forward for the 2nd half
> 
> And I'd like to see Noc pick him up for a bit in the open court / transition and for structured half court sets go into a 3 /2 zone and have Tyson scramble to make the cutters think twice if they try and run back door


Ouch. We're up one at home. The good news is those 4 bigs in foul trouble in the 1st half have 4 fouls each to give in the 2nd.

Chandler drew 2 fouls in 2 minutes. He's got to be able to stay on the floor before you can think of some exotic defensive scheme using him.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

futuristxen said:


> Dave Chapelle comercials.


Yes, but those are commerials for a profane commedian, not a gym shoe!


----------



## jnrjr79

Is anyone else noticing the picture is waaaaaaaay clearer on Comcast than on TNT? The bummer is that they're having the usual audio problems. A whole season has been played and they still can't figure out the JV technical difficulties.


----------



## DaBullz

jnrjr79 said:


> Is anyone else noticing the picture is waaaaaaaay clearer on Comcast than on TNT? The bummer is that they're having the usual audio problems. A whole season has been played and they still can't figure out the JV technical difficulties.


TNT should be clear, as they have state of the art facilities (i.e. HD)


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Sir Patchwork said:


> Well, when Hinrich averages 15 points for the season, I don't think it's out of line to count him as a guy who can "explode for 20" in Barkleys words. We all know Gordon is a better scorer than Hinrich, that doesn't mean Hinrich isn't a good scorer.


And Othella Harrington is a much underrated scorer in the paint who had produced when he has had to play minutes 

The Wiz don't really have much upfront. 

They have more potential in Kwame ..but we have two battle hardened vets in Othella and AD who know how to get their 14 and 10 respectively in this type of pressure , grind it out ball


----------



## qwerty

Nocioni with 13 and ten two minutes into the third quarter.


----------



## bullet

Chapu with a DD already - 13 pts and 10 brds!!


----------



## jnrjr79

DaBullz said:


> TNT should be clear, as they have state of the art facilities (i.e. HD)



Perhaps it's just some issue for my cable here locally, but Comcast looks much much better. TNT looks like it has that fuzzy Barbara Walters lens on the cameras.


----------



## DaBullz

For a guy with a reputation of being a "dirty" player, Nocioni has just one PF and that came just now.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

DaBullz said:


> Ouch. We're up one at home. The good news is those 4 bigs in foul trouble in the 1st half have 4 fouls each to give in the 2nd.
> 
> Chandler drew 2 fouls in 2 minutes. He's got to be able to stay on the floor before you can think of some exotic defensive scheme using him.


Its hardly exotic

Pretty simple really


----------



## DaBullz

jnrjr79 said:


> Perhaps it's just some issue for my cable here locally, but Comcast looks much much better. TNT looks like it has that fuzzy Barbara Walters lens on the cameras.


Analog


----------



## qwerty

Another damn charge on the bulls ( othella). He already has four personal fouls.


----------



## DaBullz

Othella with his 4th PF, has to sit.

In comes Chandler.


----------



## LuolDeng

Man, WTF.
4 on Othella!


----------



## DaBullz

Hughes is unconscious


----------



## JRose5

Ridiculously stupid play by Chandler.


----------



## DaBullz

Tyson with his 3rd foul in 3 minutes of PT


----------



## Future

Washington is killing us in FTA.... these refs r bull****... if u blow on a wizard, its a foul.


----------



## LuolDeng

Good lord our bigs are all gonna foul out.


----------



## bullet

Hughes is killing us by himself. 3rd on Tyson??!


----------



## Future

Hinrich needs to hit a damn open jumper!!!!


----------



## JRose5

bullet said:


> 3rd on Tyson??!


Yes.


----------



## bullet

2 3pointers in a row - terrible!


----------



## Killuminati

Arenas and Jamison heating up. Bad news.


----------



## qwerty

The wizards open this up to a seven point lead awfully damn quick.


----------



## SoCalfan21

god what happened the bulls are just dying right now


----------



## DaBullz

Future said:


> Hinrich needs to hit a damn open jumper!!!!


And layups, too. He's had excellent looks.


----------



## LuolDeng

7 pt game
Come on guys don't let the wheels come off

Just wether their hot streak and get some easy buckets


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

DaBullz said:


> Tyson with his 3rd foul in 3 minutes of PT


so much for the 3 big theory

Tyson too wound up. not effective tonight 

with kirk trying to make the offense in that mini passage .. we just didn't seem to be close and they just ran out in front


----------



## LegoHat

We need to find a way to stop Hughes, he is absolutely killing us.


----------



## DaBullz

SausageKingofChicago said:


> so much for the 3 big theory
> 
> Tyson too wound up. not effective tonight
> 
> with kirk trying to make the offense in that mini passage .. we just didn't seem to be close and they just ran out in front


IMO, Skiles should have started Tyson. I agree he's all wound up. His fouls have been silly ones.

The tempo is all Washington's. If we're going to keep pace, we need our best scorers out there.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls 3-10 FG this period
Nocioni 2-2
Harrington 0-3
Hinrich 0-3
Duhon 0-1


----------



## bullet

Nice offensive board by TC!


----------



## qwerty

Rare miscue by duhon. He just threw the ball into the stands when hinrich was way infront of the pass.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Kirk


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich!

Nocioni takes the charge.

Bulls on a 9-2 run


----------



## MitchMatch

Kirk with the pull up.


----------



## bullet

9 nothing run for Bulls and offensive on Hughes


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich another layup.

71-69 bulls

timeout wizards


----------



## JRose5

4 straight from Hinrich, 2 point lead!


----------



## MitchMatch

Kirk again. Go at em white boy...


----------



## futuristxen

Noce Noce Noce...Nocey Nocey Noce.


----------



## ChiBron

D BABY! Its all abt the D!!


----------



## Killuminati

Nice spurt by the Bulls. Defense has really picked it up since Tyson came in.


----------



## bullet

And we're actually doing without Tyson - he's not in the game , needs some more rest on the ankle I guess


----------



## DaBullz

4th PF on chandler.

The Wizards started the game going at the bigs. That they're not going to Kwame with Tyson on him is a plus for us.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Hinrich, Gordon, Noc, Tyson and AD

Hughes funnelled into Noc

Yet we still have a scoring options in the back court with Gordon ... and Kirk

Maybe Kirk is more effective when he is the primary back court defender running the hot hand into help.. and offensively.. when he has such a potent weapon alongside him in Gordon that might open things up for him a little bit

4 on Tyson ?

WTF!

C'mon Tyson. Get your F'n head in the game 

Back to the 3 guard line up


----------



## bullet

Tyson and Othella with 4 pf - thats nuts , all those calls. Good we signed Funderburke


----------



## El Chapu

And there are Bulls fans that hate Nocioni.....gawd.

:banana:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Dixon for Hayward 

Pike for Tyson


----------



## JRose5

Ahh cmon AD.


----------



## qwerty

Technical foul on ad? What a bull**** call.


----------



## ChiBron

R u kidding me?? Give a break! BS BS BS call! :curse:


----------



## bullet

AD

But wtf with the tech


----------



## Future

PIKE CANT HIT A DaMN LAYUP!!!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Even with Tyson's foul issues

We owning them 35 25 on the boards

Noc picking up the slack and having a huge all round game


----------



## Killuminati

Pike has now missed two fairly easy layups in this game.


----------



## qwerty

Sloppy, sloppy, sloppy, sloppy, sloppy, sloppy.


----------



## DaBullz

The Wizards with awesome defense.


----------



## JRose5

Smart foul by Nocioni, stop the break.


----------



## cima

Holy crap Chicago how many damn chances do you want?!?!


----------



## ChiBron

Pike u fu*king idiot, learn to make a layup :curse: 

And the refs continue to be a joke.


----------



## qwerty

Killuminati said:


> Pike has now missed two fairly easy layups in this game.


So has hinrich... we should be up by several if they could make some damn layups. I guess they don't like high percentage shots.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Neither team can break away

This looks like an arm wrestle to the end


----------



## DaBullz

Nocioni has played every minute. He's drawn 3 fouls this quarter.


----------



## bullet

Wizards 21-28 ft's

Bulls 6-9!!!

another BS call on nocioni


----------



## Future

Dick Bavetta is a piece of crap.... the calls are totally skewed in Washington's favor.


----------



## bullet

Kirk with 15

4 pt game


----------



## ChiBron

All the calls is taking the wind out of this team. Tough to go up against 8 players, rather then 5.


----------



## Future

Washington is double teaming Gordon now..... Gordon needs to find the open man now and the rest of the team has to help and make some freakin shots.


----------



## DaBullz

SPMJ said:


> All the calls is taking the wind out of this team. Tough to go up against 8 players, rather then 5.


No excuses.


----------



## futuristxen

Whenever we get to play with our bigs we are able to control tempo. Whenever we are forced to go small, the game turns to Washington's tempo.

If we can just get one quarter where our bigs can stay on the floor...


----------



## Future

When a wizard gets tapped under the basket its a foul, when AD went up hard that one time and got hit, there was no call. This is BS...it's pissing me off. The team FTA comparison is enough to prove it is BS!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

futuristxen said:


> Whenever we get to play with our bigs we are able to control tempo. Whenever we are forced to go small, the game turns to Washington's tempo.
> 
> If we can just get one quarter where our bigs can stay on the floor...


Exactly.

AD needs to play the whole Q4, and it'd be nice if we could manage to keep Tyson out there, too.


----------



## GB

Refs are part of the game. The Bulls simply have to adjust.


----------



## futuristxen

Future said:


> When a wizard gets tapped under the basket its a foul, when AD went up hard that one time and got hit, there was no call. This is BS...it's pissing me off. The team FTA comparison is enough to prove it is BS!!!!!!


Regardless of the outcome, Skiles is going to need to lay some groundwork for the rest of the series through the media. Who knew that NBA officials actually gave a crap what the Wizards said.


----------



## Killuminati

Having no Chandler is really hurting the Bulls. Our team defense is just a whole lot better when he's in the game. Unfortunately he's been foul-prone all afternoon. We can't afford to lose the 1st game. C'mon Bulls!


----------



## ChiBron

31-9 FT differential.

What a joke.


----------



## dkg1

The Wizards speed sure makes our vets look pathetic (particularly AD and Pike). I've been very disappointed in the play of our vets so far this game. Pike blows two layups and has missed some open j's. He is no defensive wiz either so if he ain't hitting he needs to be sitting (sounds like a Johnny Cochran line). Tyson's averaging a foul per minute.


----------



## futuristxen

DaBullz said:


> Exactly.
> 
> AD needs to play the whole Q4, and it'd be nice if we could manage to keep Tyson out there, too.


Skiles might want to consider if push comes to shove, playing Reiner, instead of just going small, next time. We can't win this game playing small ball.


----------



## greekbullsfan

the key to the win for the bulls is the free throws,if we stop fouling them and we go to the free throw line more and contest their shots,because our defence is ugly till here,we have a very strong chance at winning this


----------



## DaBullz

futuristxen said:


> Skiles might want to consider if push comes to shove, playing Reiner, instead of just going small, next time. We can't win this game playing small ball.


Reiner had 2 PF in 2 minutes, too.


----------



## bullet

Kirk was fouled!! No call

Gordon good defense and fouled


----------



## ChiBron

YAYYYYYYYYYYY.......we get to attempt some free throws!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies

I'm not really seeing all the terrible officiating that some of you other people are. On the last Noci foul, the replay clearly showed him holding and pulling his man toward him. The AD technical was a very tough call, and one refs often pass on, but he did pull himself up on the rim and it's supposed to be called a technical.

I think the Bulls just aren't getting much in the way of driving to the rim, and the lack of free throws reflect that.


----------



## dkg1

Cocoa Rice Krispies said:


> I'm not really seeing all the terrible officiating that some of you other people are. On the last Noci foul, the replay clearly showed him holding and pulling his man toward him. The AD technical was a very tough call, and one refs often pass on, but he did pull himself up on the rim and it's supposed to be called a technical.
> 
> I think the Bulls just aren't getting much in the way of driving to the rim, and the lack of free throws reflect that.


I agree and their speed is too much for us at times, we're unable to get to spots quick enough on defense.


----------



## JRose5

Good try Kwame, I think Chandler might have gotten a piece of it.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Chandler is Mutumbo!!!!


----------



## JRose5

Duhon!!!??


----------



## qwerty

Duhon dunked!1!1!!!!1!1!.


----------



## mizenkay

*duhon with the dunk!*


that was great.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies

Is that the first time Duhon has dunked all year? :biggrin: 

What a gift by the Wiz!


----------



## ChiBron

I Love This Game!


----------



## JRose5

Great take by Nocioni.
Goin to the line.


----------



## DaBullz

small ball


----------



## Geoshnas2005

what a great game!


----------



## qwerty

Nocioni is a mother ****ing beast out there.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*wow...the Bulls have a really young lineup on the floor...awesome.*


----------



## futuristxen

This is playoff basketball right here. You can just feel the intensity.

Good to be back in the playoffs.


----------



## futuristxen

Geoshnas2005 said:


> what a great game!


Best game of the playoffs so far, I think.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Very good game!!!!

We just need to keep the Defensive intensity level up.. and we can take this one.


----------



## LegoHat

Noc with 15 boards, a career high. The playoffs is always a good time to step up, go Bulls! :banana:


----------



## Geoshnas2005

futuristxen said:


> This is playoff basketball right here. You can just feel the intensity.
> 
> Good to be back in the playoffs.




yes we were Missed all these years, good to come back strong!


----------



## dkg1

DHarris34Phan said:


> *wow...the Bulls have a really young lineup on the floor...awesome.*


yeah, may as well play the young guys, the vets haven't done jack today


----------



## greekbullsfan

that's what's happening right now,we've contesting every shot they make and we're going to the free throw line more often,the bulls will win it if they continue to do those important things well


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Duhon has nine rebounds.


----------



## rosenthall

Man, this game is some krunked up sh*t. You can feel the intensity radiating from the TV. The crowd is rocking too. Good to see.


----------



## qwerty

futuristxen said:


> Best game of the playoffs so far, I think.


I believe some people in the playoff thread called that this series would be the most entertaining period. Patchwork maybe? Anyway this is just awesome.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Ben Jordan again.


----------



## DaBullz

Ben who?


----------



## qwerty

Gordon buries a trey to get the crowd really, really into it.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

these refs suk!


----------



## ChiBron

Oh c'mon dammit!

Are these refs blind?


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon!!!!!1


----------



## DaBullz

Tyson is playing basketball finally.

He's staying in the game, blocking shots, rebounding.


----------



## Chicago N VA

The Refs are pissing me off.., with this ticky tac sh*t!


----------



## rosenthall

The refs are calling some serious ticky tack fouls. Tyson is steppin up the D. Ben Gordon = The Master.


----------



## DaBullz

Nocioni hits the floor, complains like he was fouled. He committed the foul, and we're lucky it wasn't called.


----------



## JRose5

Duhon on Jamison?
Not good.


Gordon fouled on the three!


----------



## DaBullz

Hughes with his 4th foul.


----------



## ChiBron

Those morons ignored Noce just getting murdered on the boards.

These refs are retarded. Plain retarded.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I have to say Nocioni is a beast.


----------



## lister333

lets atack the basket!!!!!load up them with fouls!!!


----------



## JRose5

Gordon with 28, 10 in the 4th.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

What a bs call on Gordon running into Jamison.


----------



## ChiBron

Grab the damn rebound :curse:


----------



## DaBullz

Jamison with 4 fouls, too.


----------



## sheefo13

The bulls are forcing the wizards into bad shots this 4th quarter! Gordon is finally scoring in the second half. And the crowd is going crazy. Bulls on top!

That was a great dunk by duhon. Arenas thought that duhon was gonna lay it up to tried to pull a tayshaun prince, but duhon gave him a nasty jam!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

More bs calls against the Bulls.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

I give up on these fkn refs!


----------



## DaBullz

Chandler draws his 5th on the moving pick.

Bulls up 2, timeout


----------



## ChiBron

TC's laying an egg tonight.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Gordon runs into a Jamison screen, gets called for the foul. Hughes runs into a Chandler screen, and Chandler gets the foul?


----------



## JRose5

5th foul, out goes Chandler, and here come the Wizards.
He's been the main cog in that defense.


----------



## Future

These refs r bull****.... what you cant set a pick anymore? Or do they want the player to flop like Jamison.... man!!


----------



## Future

Pippen makes a good point.... Kirk didn't let Tyson set and he just kept moving. Very nice analysis.

and Kirk needs to hit his damn open shots... :curse:


----------



## Killuminati

Damn TC with his 5th!

These refs have been ridiculous all game. Did the Wizards bribe them or something!? This is why so many people dislike the NBA nowadays. The refs are just too quick with their whistles.


----------



## bullet

Ben with DF at the 4th , 10 out of our 15 in the 4th


----------



## bullet

Defense!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

these refs I swear they are bias!


----------



## ChiBron

Hey Duhon, Ben's right by u...so pass him the damn ball.


----------



## rosenthall

For Pete's sake. Another wimpy call on Gordon.


----------



## JRose5

Stupid foul by Noch.


----------



## Future

These refs are unbellievable.... any touch foul they call. Give me a break.


----------



## bullet

Nocioni 20 pts 16 brds 4 asts and 1 blk

and now 4 pf's


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Noce did commit a bad foul. But the refs are screwing up today.


----------



## DaBullz

5 fouls on Hughes. The refs are calling fouls on him, apparently.


----------



## bullet

Ben playing some defense - 2 blks!!! and 1 stl


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls 8-10 FT
Wizards 0-2 FT

this quarter


----------



## JRose5

Gordon misses both.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Give credit to the Bulls for getting to the free throw line more this quarter.


----------



## JRose5

Gordon with the stuff!!


----------



## DaBullz

Gordon with a patented teardrop dunk


----------



## Geoshnas2005

ben with the dunk!


----------



## ChiBron

GREAT play by AD!!


----------



## rosenthall

Ben Gordon is THE MASTER!!!!


----------



## bullet

Throw it down Ben!!

12 pts for ben in 4th


----------



## lister333

nice dunk by gordon bulls by four!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Ben is so selfish. Not giving Noce the ball.


----------



## futuristxen

B. Jordan's defense has really improved over the course of the season. When he was at UCONN he was AWFUL on defense. Now he is making big defensive plays in the playoffs for the Bullies.

If Chandler can stay on the floor, I think we can take this.


----------



## sheefo13

Ahhhhhh 2 missed FTs by gordon. No prob though it was a nice steal and it was hughes's 5th foul. Then another steal by gordon. I never thought he was such a good defender!!!


GO BULLS!!!


----------



## LegoHat

Ben is the man!


----------



## futuristxen

TwinkieTowers said:


> Ben is so selfish. Not giving Noce the ball.


Like Steve Kerr said, scoring is Ben's job. Haha. He can get away with that, because he's a 6th man and all he is supposed to do is come in and score.


----------



## DaBullz

Wizards with the HUGE lineup right now


----------



## chifaninca

Can we buy a call


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Noce is the other master, besides Gordon.


----------



## qwerty

Nocioni!1!1!1!.


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeee by nocioni


----------



## chifaninca

NOC!!!!!!!!!!! Davis!!


----------



## The Krakken

Luol Deng might not get his starting job back.


----------



## bullet

Chapu for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

23 pts 16 brds


----------



## jnrjr79

Bad decision by Hinrich to take the 3 so early in the shot clock.


----------



## ChiBron

Give The Ball To Ben!!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Noch You Stud!


----------



## bullet

2 blks by Tyson and AD - bring on the D!


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls are going to win this.

Refs not calling anything in the past few minutes.


----------



## The Krakken

Oh and I've been dying to say this all night.




BEN GORDON IS NASHTAY!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen

Haha We are in Arenas head right now. He got away with a major hook on Kirk, and is just jacking silly shots up now. Completely frustrated right now.

Good timeout by Skiles though, Bulls need to come up with something good on this possession. Big offensive possession right here.


----------



## ChiBron

Y the heck r Duhon and Kirk ignoring Ben in this qtr?? He hasn't taken a shot in an eternity.


----------



## lister333

Noci playing his best game so far!!!!Nice start for us...


----------



## Future

Hinrich needs to stop shooting 3s... he hasn't hit an open shot in a long *** time. Stick to driving.

and Noc is huge!!!


----------



## rosenthall

Tyson!!!

Stuffing Gilbert like a Turkey!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Ben,noch And Our Defense Is Carrying Us Tonite!


----------



## Killuminati

Man, Arenas is a chucker. That was only ugly possession for him, though a good one for the Bulls! :biggrin:


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Kirk didn't make it, but he knows that if he made it it would have been a huge dagger.


----------



## futuristxen

DaBullz said:


> Bulls are going to win this.
> 
> Refs not calling anything in the past few minutes.


Refs have played a huge roll in this game. And will probably the rest of the series. These games pretty much hinge on how the game is going to be called. If the refs call it like they do Pistons games we can win. But if they call it like they do Sonics games, then we'll be in trouble.


----------



## LegoHat

Noc upping his career highs in both points and rebounds! :clap:


----------



## qwerty

Nocioni has played every minute of the game today.

Davis nails a little bunny to put us up 7.


----------



## Future

Ty With The Board! Ad With The Huge Shot!!!


----------



## truebluefan

I have really enjoyed this game!!! It feels good to see the UC rocking and a rollin!! 

Bulls up by 7.


----------



## ChiBron

We got lucky big time there.

AD!!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Ad Woot Lol


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

AD for the Big Mac shot!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Nice *pass* by Gordon to Chandler then to Davis for the mini-dagger.


----------



## Killuminati

AD!!!!!!!!!!! 

Our two bigs combine very nicely there!


----------



## truebluefan

Nocioni has been huge for the bulls!! Gordon is his typical self!


----------



## DaBullz

AD with the teardrop runner


----------



## futuristxen

I love this team.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Tyson shows up in the last 4 minutes to close it out

All about D


----------



## lister333

Chandler nice presence inside..he is realy making to the next level!!!


----------



## truebluefan

Go Bulls!!!!!!


----------



## rosenthall

AD showcasing the playground in his game. That was a damn goofy shot.


----------



## El Chapu

Noc making us proud!!

Lets put this one away!!

:banana:


----------



## TwinkieTowers

This is Bulls basketball, my fellow fans.


----------



## GB

Colored me stunned.

...but ecstatic.

VIVA LA SKILES!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

finally got the kids in be so I can watch and post in peace.


----------



## truebluefan

Hughes and Arenas have not scored in the 4th quarter


----------



## jnrjr79

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> AD for the Big Mac shot!


Isn't it nice to see the crowd going crazy because the Bulls are winning a playoff game rather than because they won some stupid cheap artery-clogging sandwich?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

El Chapu said:


> Noc making us proud!!
> 
> Lets put this one away!!
> 
> :banana:


Playing like a gold medal winner.


----------



## DaBullz

Again, a no-call. Tyson gets the block, game is all but over.


----------



## bullet

Duhon quietly having a solid game!

1st it's the great defense , then 7 pts 6 ast and 10!! brds (+2 stls)


----------



## TwinkieTowers

It is officially a free throw contest now.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Kirk looks good with the free throws.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Why am I not surprised that Hinrich misses both.


----------



## Future

God Dammit Hinrich!! Give it to Ben Gordon next time! Please! Please!


----------



## lister333

all about d guys!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Kirk has horrible 4th qrt FT shooting.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

OMFG Kirk.

BTW, anyone watching the CSN broadcast, do you know if Dore/Red called the "AD with the giant killer!"?


----------



## jnrjr79

DaBullz said:


> Again, a no-call. Tyson gets the block, game is all but over.



It's impossible that the Bulls will ever win by playing well, isn't it?


----------



## dkg1

i love kirk but i cringe everytime he takes big free throws.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich's shot is all arms. He's pushing the shot, not really shooting it.


----------



## Future

YearofDaBulls said:


> Why am I not surprised that Hinrich misses both.


Cuz he's been missing crucial FTs at crunch time all season?


----------



## qwerty

truebluefan said:


> I have really enjoyed this game!!! It feels good to see the UC rocking and a rollin!!
> 
> Bulls up by 7.


I really wish more games during the regular season were as loud as they are today. I don't know how many times you couldn't tell if we were a winning team or a team that has 8 wins with a month left to play.


But this is really good to see from the crowd tonight.


----------



## truebluefan

We have missed 4 fts this quarter that we would normally hit. The deeper we go into the playoffs the more critical the fts become.


----------



## bullet

Now Kirk missess 2 ft's 

we're 14-22 from the line


----------



## Killuminati

Yikes, c'mon Kirk you gotta at least split the pair. I always worry about our FT shooting and with good reason seeing our only clutch shooter is Ben.


----------



## rosenthall

Kirk!!! :curse:


----------



## truebluefan

qwerty said:


> I really wish more games during the regular season were as loud as they are today. I don't know how many times you couldn't tell if we were a winning team or a team that has 8 wins with a month left to play.
> 
> 
> But this is really good to see from the crowd tonight.


I agree!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Noc can use that $100 gift card on a bouncy seat and some footy jammies for the kid.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

He missed them on purpose to motivate his teammates to still play good defense.


----------



## lister333

No arenas show tonight !!!we really shut him down.


----------



## dkg1

c'mon guys, no more stupid fouls, keep the clock rolling and rebound. and keep the ball from kirk


----------



## truebluefan

Game over. Offensive foul!


----------



## chifaninca

Nocioni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Nocioni gets the charge when it counts. He is still the co-master.


----------



## 7thwatch

lister333 said:


> No arenas show tonight !!!we really shut him down.


3-18, 9 points . . . :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Andres VIDAC! with the flop

:banana:


----------



## mizenkay

why does steve kerr keep calling hinrich a rookie?


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Kwame is done!


----------



## MGoBlue4

Nocioni!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet

We killed Arenas...

Noc taking the offensive


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich's shot is all arms. He's pushing the shot, not really shooting it.


Fatigue


----------



## rosenthall

Noc has the crowd eating out of his hand.


----------



## Future

I bet Washington will blame Kwame's injury on Nocioni.... babies.


----------



## lister333

what the crowd is screaming out?


----------



## chifaninca

dkg1 said:


> c'mon guys, no more stupid fouls, keep the clock rolling and rebound. and keep the ball from kirk



Come on now, Hinrich does no wrong............. :angel: 

Besides, we are gonna win this and everyone has contributed tonight. Even Reiner bought us 4 minutes of time. Funderburke about 4 minutes as well


----------



## JRose5

Crowd chanting Nocioni.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Damn. I'm a Bulls fan for sure, but if Kwame's knee is cashed, that's a shame.


----------



## bullet

Kwame out???


----------



## TwinkieTowers

No-ci-o-ni! Clap clap clap clap clap!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Hate to see Kwame go down. Hope it's not serious.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Beware Arenas in Game 2 guys

Not his night tonight but he's going to come back and kick arse

Book it


----------



## Geoshnas2005

lister333 said:


> what the crowd is screaming out?



*****

Kwameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Future

lister333 said:


> what the crowd is screaming out?


NO-CI-ONI!!!

Man, we need to hit some damn FTs!!!


----------



## truebluefan

another missed ft!!


----------



## lister333

Jumpball, jamison x duhon


----------



## jnrjr79

Geoshnas2005 said:


> *****
> 
> Kwameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Uncalled for.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Big props to whoever gave Scottie speech and diction training to prep him for broadcastng. He's done a great job.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

NOW the refs have a quick whistle on the Wizards!


----------



## truebluefan

Finally a made ft!!!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Damn

Tyson, Kirk and Ben have all had 0 for 2 trips to the line in the 4th

Can't afford to perform like this throughout the series

Gotta keep the foot on their throat

Tyson should know all about that

Brenda Gayward should too.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Beware Arenas in Game 2 guys
> 
> Not his night tonight but he's going to come back and kick arse
> 
> Book it



Fo shizzle


----------



## HKF

I love Ben Gordon (and Chris Duhon). Man those guys stepping up large.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls win!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn

<marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*An ugly win is still a win, but isn't this many ugly wins in a row some sort of crime?!?! *_*The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MAAASSSSSTTTEERRRRRR!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!!  :wbanana: I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! **The SIXTH MAN strikes again!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins despite shooting half as many FTs as the Whizzes!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! I'll have a Hinrichen! :cheers: The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Coors? Corona? Bud light? Diet Coke, Please!!! How about a nice refreshing glass of MILK!!! :cheers: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Toro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Tyson...... DAMN!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _Problem with the intentional fouling late in the game by the Wiz is that we will not be able to record (for posterity) the gross imbalance of foul attempts during the game. Tough to win 5 on 8 play-off ball... _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 1 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! This Bull team defines winning ugly. U-G-L-Y and they ain't got NO alibi. They ugly!!!The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**Nocioni wins this game for the Bull!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **1 down, 15 more playoff wins to go!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *How about that Pargo? * :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MMMMAAAaaaaaaaassterrrrrrrr!!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Welcome to the team, Mr. Thunderburke!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 1 in a row, play-off style!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull clinches the playoffs!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *This pie is giving me heartburn... The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Who Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Toro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Best wishes for a clear bill of health, Mr. Ed. Health first, basketball second. *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull has just completed it's first WINNING record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>Ben Gordon is the MAAAASTERRRR!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*An ugly win is still a win, but isn't this many ugly wins in a row some sort of crime?!?! *_*The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MAAASSSSSTTTEERRRRRR!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!!  :wbanana: I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! **The SIXTH MAN strikes again!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins despite shooting half as many FTs as the Whizzes!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! I'll have a Hinrichen! :cheers: The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Coors? Corona? Bud light? Diet Coke, Please!!! How about a nice refreshing glass of MILK!!! :cheers: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Toro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Tyson...... DAMN!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _Problem with the intentional fouling late in the game by the Wiz is that we will not be able to record (for posterity) the gross imbalance of foul attempts during the game. Tough to win 5 on 8 play-off ball... _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 1 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! This Bull team defines winning ugly. U-G-L-Y and they ain't got NO alibi. They ugly!!!The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**Nocioni wins this game for the Bull!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **1 down, 15 more playoff wins to go!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *How about that Pargo? * :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MMMMAAAaaaaaaaassterrrrrrrr!!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Welcome to the team, Mr. Thunderburke!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 1 in a row, play-off style!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull clinches the playoffs!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *This pie is giving me heartburn... The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Who Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Toro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Best wishes for a clear bill of health, Mr. Ed. Health first, basketball second. *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull has just completed it's first WINNING record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 3 in a row!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>Ben Gordon is the MAAAASTERRRR!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee>


----------



## bullet

wow - what a game for Chapu

25 pts 18 rbds 4 asts and 1 blk

Ben TO


----------



## ChiBron

Noce shows how its done to Kirk and TC.

WHAT AN UNBELIEVEABLE GAME BY HIM!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Love it!


----------



## Future

BULLS WIN!!! WOW!! WE ARE UP 1-0!! wow!!!


----------



## lister333

bullssssssssssssssssssssssss win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Chapu

Bulls!!!!

:clap: 

Noc!!!

:clap: 

Told ya this guy was going to step it up big time!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

It's obvious none of these guys have post season experience. They're shaking hands with the opposition! You don't do that till the series is over!


----------



## futuristxen

Take THAT mainstream basketball media.

What's that? Who is this Nocioni guy?
Check the medal stand for the olympics last year *****es.

Bulls are BACK!


----------



## bullet

first playoffs Win in 7 years!

Feels great


----------



## LegoHat

Bulls win!!!

Defense rules!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

jnrjr79 said:


> Uncalled for.



The guy asked me what they were chanting, thats what they were chanting when KB was on the floor!


----------



## DaBullz

HKF said:


> I love Ben Gordon (and Chris Duhon). Man those guys stepping up large.


Ben who? Du who?


----------



## italianBBlover

Nocioni 25 points, 18 rebounds, 4 assist and 1 block :rock: :twave: :wlift: :makeadeal


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I hope TNT keeps Marv Albert for the rest of the Bulls series. I want to hear him say "Oh! A spectacular move! By Ben Gordon!"


----------



## jnrjr79

Sideliner interviewer w/Gordon:

"What does it say about this team to have two rookies lead them to the victory?"

Gordon:

"Those two rookies are pretty damn good."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

"those two rookies (Ben and Noc) are pretty damn good."

-- Ben Gordon on the fact that 2 Rooks led the way


----------



## GB

Oh yeah baby!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuolDeng

Wow, Noc was a ****ing monster tonight


----------



## greekbullsfan

i;m horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## jnrjr79

Geoshnas2005 said:


> The guy asked me what they were chanting, thats what they were chanting when KB was on the floor!



My impression was they were chanting "Nocioni."


----------



## Vintage

WE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LETS GO BULL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


I <3 Gordon.
I <3 Nocioni.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

PS- Wynn sucks.


----------



## lister333

this goes out to Curry and Deng!!!! what a heart this team has!!!


----------



## JRose5

Game 1, Bulls!


Gordon with 30 points.
Nocioni with 25, 18, 4. Wow..


----------



## El Chapu

What a game!!!!

Im going to out to have some Pizza, by the time I come back I expect to have some new members in the Noc Club!! :biggrin: 

1-0.

3 to go!

:cheers:


----------



## chifaninca

Unbelieveable!

Nocioni and 3 other rookies play huge minutes and we win.

The Defense picking it up won it for us.

Nocioni is our Rodman, but with scoring ability.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Great Win!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

jnrjr79 said:


> My impression was they were chanting "Nocioni."



they were, after that play.


----------



## mizenkay

SPMJ said:


> Noce shows how its done to Kirk and TC.
> 
> WHAT AN UNBELIEVEABLE GAME BY HIM!!


he was *huge!*

outstanding win

bulls did a better job of maintaining composure in the 4th

it bodes well


----------



## Killuminati

What a win! It'd be a shame if we didn't pull it out because the entire team played superb in the 4th. 

Only 3 more left!!!!! 

Oh and big props to the UC crowd tonight. Much better atmosphere than I heard in the reg. season. :clap:


----------



## GB

italianBBlover said:


> Nocioni 25 points, 18 rebounds, 4 assist and 1 block :rock: :twave: :wlift: :makeadeal



Heres a sobering thought in the middle of the celebration.

He's a rookie.

Washington is going to work the league and the refs between now and then and he'll NEVER get another chance this series to play big the way he did tonight.

Two quick fouls everytime he hits the floor.

VIVA LA SKILES!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I wish I could just TiVo my life to Wednesday!


----------



## rosenthall

Ben Gordon was great tonight. But Nocioni.......... :worship:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Nocioni was definitely our MVP tonight, without question. Remarkable defense, a maniac on the boards and hitting his shots.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Manu took a bit of time to adjust and then in his 2nd season just flat out kicked arse

Ladies and Gentlemen.... Andres Nocioni has just leapfrogged on to a completely new level

What makes him amazing... is that the bigger the stakes ... the bigger he delivers

We were in the hole early with our bigs being whistled left and right and Nocioni just came out and imposed his will

Huge

Yeah we have Luol and I'm estatic to have him ... but Andres Nocioni is no one's back up


----------



## Wynn

Vintage said:


> PS- *Wynn!* sucks.


hehehe....

That's what she said.... how did you know?!


----------



## AnaMayShun

Why were the announcers calling Hinrich a rookie?


----------



## ChiBron

That was an unbelievable game. From the crowd to Ben, Noce and our D!! It was like a dream.....BUT IT WAS REAL!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :twave: :rbanana: nfire: :cheers: :wbanana:


----------



## lister333

Nocioni just made it to the books,
Most rebounds by a rookie in a playoff game!!


----------



## bullet

Great game by Ben with 30 pts in 33 minutes (11-19)

Kirk 17 but 8-23

Chapu the mvp - 25 18 and 4

Bulls control the brds 54-44 and thats with half a Tyson

10 team blks for Bulls - overall great Defense

Hughes stopped in 2nd half , Jamison only 6-15 and Arenas was Brutalized :biggrin: 

Stopped the Wizards at 0.384 fg%

Defnse rules in the moneytime


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

GB said:


> Heres a sobering thought in the middle of the celebration.
> 
> He's a rookie.
> 
> Washington is going to work the league and the refs between now and then and he'll NEVER get another chance this series to play big the way he did tonight.
> 
> Two quick fouls everytime he hits the floor.
> 
> VIVA LA SKILES!!!


They already worked that line.

Now the refs have to look at the unbalanced FT opportunities and even THAT out.


----------



## MGoBlue4

Vintage said:


> BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I hear you brother!!! CHEEERS!!!!


----------



## dkg1

El Chapu said:


> Bulls!!!!
> 
> :clap:
> 
> Noc!!!
> 
> :clap:
> 
> Told ya this guy was going to step it up big time!!!
> 
> :biggrin:


Noch is proving to be a big game performer, hope he keeps it going!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Vintage said:


> WE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> LETS GO BULL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I <3 Gordon.
> I <3 Nocioni.
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> PS- Wynn sucks.


greekbullsfan is horny again, and so am I Vintage, but it's because of your avatar.

Who is that? Wow.


----------



## ChiBron

Holy **** 132 People On This Board Right Now!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I think Noc sent a HUGE message today that he is not some punk-*** no talent goon. He's got some game and deserves a fair call.


----------



## bullet

Wow - I just noticed Nocioni played *48* minutes.

Ben played some good defense and most impressive had *0* TO's.

Bulls equel season low of total 9 TO's.


----------



## GB

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> They already worked that line.
> 
> Now the refs have to look at the unbalanced FT opportunities and even THAT out.


They worked the "He's Dirty" line...next is the "Vets vs Rookies" line. 

I half expect them to blame him for Kwames injury.


----------



## lister333

Duhon played great d shuting arenas down too


----------



## JRose5

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I think Noc sent a HUGE message today that he is not some punk-*** no talent goon. He's got some game and deserves a fair call.


Agreed, he looked great.


----------



## jnrjr79

SPMJ said:


> Holy **** 132 People On This Board Right Now!!


Currently Active Users
131 (62 members & 69 guests)	
jnrjr79, 7thwatch, aftermath, AnaMayShun, ballafromthenorth, Blueoak, bullet, bulls, Chicago N VA, Chicago_Cow, chifaninca, cwalkmanuel, dkg1, El Chapu, Floyd7781, Future, Geoshnas2005, greekbullsfan, hgl, HKF, Illstate2, Interloper, italianBBlover, KHinrich12, Killuminati, Laker Freak, LegoHat, limufujuan, lister333, madcows_playing_point, MGoBlue4, mizenkay, Nikos, numlock, pigeonbreast, qwerty, Ron Cey, RSP83, Ryo Coola, ScottMay, sov82, SPMJ, StraylightRunner, T.Shock, The Future7, thrillhouse, TomBoerwinkle#1, unBULLievable, YearofDaBulls


----------



## JRose5

How bout that dunk from Duhon?
I was not expecting that.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Remember though, if the Wiz hit foul shots, we'd have lost by a big margin.


----------



## BG7

Tips For Game 2


----------



## jnrjr79

bullet said:


> ]
> Bulls equel season low of total 9 TO's.



Which is amazing, considering they had a few quick ones to start the game.


----------



## ScottMay

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Big props to whoever gave Scottie speech and diction training to prep him for broadcastng. He's done a great job.


Even though Marv, Steve Kerr, and a very reserved Flip Saunders did a nice job on TNT, this is one time when I wouldn't mind a good old-fashioned dose of homerism. And Pippen's comments would be gravy.

How exciting is it to watch a big-time playoff game? Man, this is awesome.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I hope Kwame can come back and play. I want to win, but I don't want to win like that.


----------



## greekbullsfan

jnrjr79 said:


> Which is amazing, considering they had a few quick ones to start the game.



4 in the 1st quarter


----------



## JRose5

jnrjr79 said:


> Which is amazing, considering they had a few quick ones to start the game.


Yep, 4 of the 9 turnovers in the first quarter.
Thats great, especially for this team.


----------



## ScottMay

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Remember though, if the Wiz hit foul shots, we'd have lost by a big margin.


If ifs and buts were candy and nuts, it'd be Christmas every day.

In other words -- I can live with it if we send Kwame, Etan, Brenda, and Jefferies to the line. Those dudes are supposed to miss a bunch.


----------



## dkg1

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I hope Kwame can come back and play. I want to win, but I don't want to win like that.


Hopefully he is okay, the kid was playing very well today.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Jordan giving no credit to the rookies' playoff performance.

Come on, its got to be unprecedented.


----------



## AnaMayShun

JRose5 said:


> How bout that dunk from Duhon?
> I was not expecting that.


That was awesome. I didn't think Duhon could dunk. It's rare to see Duhon or Hinrich dunk.


----------



## hoops

please tell me, is there a worst shooter than Kirk Hinrich in the nba? as a fan of hinrich, watching him play has been a torture to me every game for the past 2 years. :sad:


----------



## greekbullsfan

JRose5 said:


> Yep, 4 of the 9 turnovers in the first quarter.
> Thats great, especially for this team.


only one to in the crusial 4th quarter


----------



## truebluefan

We missed fts in the 4th quarter or else the win would have been more than that. 

both teams missed 10 fts each.


----------



## Wynn

hoops said:


> please tell me, is there a worst shooter than Kirk Hinrich in the nba? as a fan of hinrich, watching him play has been a torture to me every game for the past 2 years. :sad:


Can we at least wait until after MIDNIGHT to start b_tching about a playoff win?

We won, man. We won the game.


----------



## jnrjr79

ScottMay said:


> If ifs and buts were candy and nuts, it'd be Christmas every day.
> 
> In other words -- I can live with it if we send Kwame, Etan, Brenda, and Jefferies to the line. Those dudes are supposed to miss a bunch.



Yeah, any number of factors could have swung this game either way, which is generally going to be true when it's as close as it was. As far as percentage goes, the Bulls actually shot worse from the line, though they had fewer attempts.


----------



## JRose5

greekbullsfan said:


> only one to in the crusial 4th quarter


That's right, that's pretty impressive.

Also I was glad to see Chandler manage to stay on the court when he came back in with his 5th foul. I thought he'd be gone by the time there was 2 minutes left.


----------



## greekbullsfan

wizards scored only 4 points in the last 6 minutes of the game!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Bolts

hoops said:


> please tell me, is there a worst shooter than Kirk Hinrich in the nba? as a fan of hinrich, watching him play has been a torture to me every game for the past 2 years. :sad:



Duhon - but now is not the time to be trashing bulls players now is it?


----------



## truebluefan

Duhon had 10 rebounds


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

ScottMay said:


> If ifs and buts were candy and nuts, it'd be Christmas every day.
> 
> In other words -- I can live with it if we send Kwame, Etan, Brenda, and Jefferies to the line. Those dudes are supposed to miss a bunch.


Yeah, but the point is if the refs keep giving the Wiz FT opportunities like Santa's elves on meth in future games, we may get some big time hurt put on us.


----------



## mizenkay

hoops said:


> please tell me, is there a worst shooter than Kirk Hinrich in the nba? as a fan of hinrich, watching him play has been a torture to me every game for the past 2 years. :sad:



but we all know you're not a fan, fred.

the only time you ever appear on this board is to dismiss him somehow.

get real.

bulls won!


----------



## Vintage

Darius Miles Davis said:


> greekbullsfan is horny again, and so am I Vintage, but it's because of your avatar.
> 
> Who is that? Wow.



Ana Beatriz Barros


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Somebody buy Chris Duhon a tie with a little pizazz.

That striped thing looks like a WalMart manager's


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

mizenkay said:


> but we all know you're not a fan, fred.
> 
> the only time you ever appear on this board is to dismiss him somehow.
> 
> get real.
> 
> bulls won!


Kirk's jumper was just off tonight, but he did a nice job taking the ball to the rack many a time.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Vintage said:


> Ana Beatriz Barros


Thank you much.


----------



## mizenkay

ScottMay said:


> Even though Marv, Steve Kerr, and a very reserved Flip Saunders did a nice job on TNT, this is one time when I wouldn't mind a good old-fashioned dose of homerism. And Pippen's comments would be gravy.
> 
> How exciting is it to watch a big-time playoff game? Man, this is awesome.



hopefully you are feeling less nauseous!

did flip even talk? a producer needs to get in his ear and say "talk now!"


----------



## BG7

Yes, Kirk sucked *** on his shooting tonight, but he drove to the hole a lot for easier buckets and he did a very nice job at that tonight. Not a bad game not a good game, just a game for Kirk this time around, could be worse for his first playoff performance.


----------



## mizenkay

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Kirk's jumper was just off tonight, but he did a nice job taking the ball to the rack many a time.


yes it was.


but hoops has a different agenda DMD :wink:


----------



## ballafromthenorth

WOW! what a game.. i was having a blast watching this one.. every bull played awesome, i was so happy for nocioni! I'd love to get that duhon dunk as a .gif for an avatar! definite positive rep for that one!


----------



## Future

HAHA! Skiles rippin on lacy for not havin a microphone.


----------



## Shabadoo

Watching the Box Score with a smile :biggrin: 

Maybe can you guys fill me in about some stuff that happened:

Kwame's Injury?

Who guarded Arenas?.....I think I can guess :wink:


----------



## truebluefan

For those with NBA Tv, tell us what is being said.


----------



## dkg1

sloth said:


> Yes, Kirk sucked *** on his shooting tonight, but he drove to the hole a lot for easier buckets and he did a very nice job at that tonight. Not a bad game not a good game, just a game for Kirk this time around, could be worse for his first playoff performance.



I think he was really working his *** off on the defensive end chasing those quick Wizards guards around, that has to be exhausting. His shots were very short tonight. Hopefully he can get it going Wednesday.


----------



## Ragingbull33

i never knew duhon could dunk!!!!


----------



## BG7

Shabadoo said:


> Watching the Box Score with a smile :biggrin:
> 
> Maybe can you guys fill me in about some stuff that happened:
> 
> Kwame's Injury?
> 
> Who guarded Arenas?.....I think I can guess :wink:


Duhon primarily guarded Arenas with a little Gordon. Hinrich guarded Hughes for most of the game, Hughes was just knocking it down in the first half, but Hinrich held Arena's to 1-8 shooting in the 2nd half and the Bulls won so who cares.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

truebluefan said:


> For those with NBA Tv, tell us what is being said.


If its on your carrier, NBA TV is in freeview mode this week


----------



## jnrjr79

sloth said:


> Duhon primarily guarded Arenas with a little Gordon. Hinrich guarded Hughes for most of the game, Hughes was just knocking it down in the first half, but Hinrich held Arena's to 1-8 shooting in the 2nd half and the Bulls won so who cares.



Didn't Skiles in the postgame interview just say that Ben had been guarding Hughes and that Hughes had been shooting over him a little bit but overall Skiles thought he did a very good job?


----------



## Wynn

*Bull Rookie Update:*

The 3 Bull rookies (apologies to Reiner, but he just doesn't belong) combined for: 

2 starters (out of 5)
115 minutes (out of 240)
62 points (out of 103)
31 rebounds (out of 54)
12 assists (out of 27)

Averaging:

38 minutes
21 points
10 rebounds
4 assists


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> If its on your carrier, NBA TV is in freeview mode this week


or was supposed to be. not getting it.

???


----------



## Vintage

Bulls are the pwnz0rs.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Kirk says he wasn't nervous, but very excited. Says they just rode Ben in the 2nd but had a hard time stopping Larry. Says Noch was huge and he was a warrior. Says Arenas will be more agressive next time around. Comments that the crowd and the excitement was terrific, the atmosphere was amazing.

Gordon next.


----------



## bullet

Ragingbull33 said:


> i never knew duhon could dunk!!!!


Yeah , it was a nice surprise , although I'm not sure if I saw him do it before , just can't remember


----------



## jnrjr79

Wynn said:


> *Bull Rookie Update:*
> 
> Averaging:
> 
> 38 minutes
> 21 points
> 10 rebounds
> 4 assists



:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Wow.


----------



## Vintage

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Eddie Jordan generally looked frustrated. He commented how Jarvis Hayes is injured and how that is being lost with all the discussion of Curry and Deng. He seemed disappointed in Jamison and of quick shots and decisions in the 4th.
> 
> As for Skiles, he says he thinks all his guards played scrappy D today. He thought Du played good defense but didn't want to give our defense too much credit on Gilbert. Skiles said he just had a bad day but he'll be back. He compliments Ben for his defense, says he has improved much, and credited his offense in the 2nd quarter as being what kept us in the game. He said Noch is not a Red Bull guy, he just looks that way. Hah! He also said the Wizards pose unique matchup problems for us, particularly the bigs, so he had an air about him that there is much work to do.
> 
> More later.



Them losing Hayes is less of a problem than us losing Deng and Curry.


----------



## madcows_playing_point

:argue: Those refs need to be taken out behind the UC and beaten.

Nice game by Noc, looked like he took it up a notch for the playoffs. 
This one had me biting my fingernails. Had to close the door to the TV room and lean up against it so my 2 year-old had to stay in there so I could see the end of the game and not chase him through the house. Is that child cruelty? :biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> If its on your carrier, NBA TV is in freeview mode this week


Not on our carrier in Evansville. I looked. I have digital cable as well.


----------



## GB

On Comcast they are talking about Browns injury as if it's serious.


----------



## jnrjr79

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Eddie Jordan generally looked frustrated. He commented how Jarvis Hayes is injured and how that is being lost with all the discussion of Curry and Deng. He seemed disappointed in Jamison and of quick shots and decisions in the 4th.


Yeah, Eddie Jordan wasn't very gracious in the postgame interview. He didn't seem to want to give any credit to the Bulls and preferred to essentially blame his own team for the loss rather than lauding the Bulls' effort.


----------



## bullet

Vintage said:


> Them losing Hayes is less of a problem than us losing Deng and Curry.


For sure. They are both much better players than him.And Tyson was a step slower with his ankle injury as well. No comparison at all.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Ben: I got in a rhythm early, my teammates found me. A couple shots I just pulled out of my butt. LOL! He was trying to deal with Larry in the second half, trying to pick him up earlier. 

Ben says he was nervous on the bench. "Can't wait to get in." Then he had to run to the bathroom!

We're not going to change our game plan on Arenas. We know he will come out agressive. 

"Noch was the best player on the floor tonight. Clutch points and rebounds." 

He says this is more intense than college playoffs.


----------



## jnrjr79

truebluefan said:


> Not on our carrier in Evansville. I looked. I have digital cable as well.


I'm not getting it here either on Comcast digital cable in Chicago. It says "not authorized" when I try to flip it on.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

jnrjr79 said:


> Didn't Skiles in the postgame interview just say that Ben had been guarding Hughes and that Hughes had been shooting over him a little bit but overall Skiles thought he did a very good job?


 Sho nuff. Kirk and Duhon guarded Arenas most of the game. Ben was mostly guarding Hughes during his madness.


----------



## Future

Wow, Noc has learned the english language pretty well very fast. He's being interviewed on CSN.


----------



## jnrjr79

LOL. Noce. "The coach said, 'we need rebound,' so I try to get all rebound." I love that attitude.


----------



## mizenkay

truebluefan said:


> For those with NBA Tv, tell us what is being said.


was skiles on?

bummer. was watching spurs/denver

kirk at the podium:

was excited. wasn't too nervous. 
larry ben shootout in the second
they were riding ben trying to find him
moved the ball well 
had a hard time stopping larry 
nocioni stepped up huge 
wednesday have to come out try and protect home court 
lost himself in the game so it was like any other
crowd was great 
loves playing in this kind of atmosphere

ben at the podium:

just making shots
got into a rhythm early
just pulling them outta his butt (!)
larry hughes just shot over them 1st half got hip to it in the second
was definitely nervous on the bench waiting to get in
bulls were aggressive going to stick to that gameplan
ben had to go to the bathroom while on the bench waiting
to go in during the 1st (fizer innuendo! reporters chuckle)
noch best player on the floor tonight - player of the game
nothing can compare to playoff atmosphere


----------



## bullet

jnrjr79 said:


> LOL. Noce. "The coach said, 'we need rebound,' so I try to get all rebound." I love that attitude.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## dkg1

jnrjr79 said:


> Yeah, Eddie Jordan wasn't very gracious in the postgame interview. He didn't seem to want to give any credit to the Bulls and preferred to essentially blame his own team for the loss rather than lauding the Bulls' effort.



Not that it has anything to do with basketball but Eddie Jordan may be the ugliest coach in the NBA. Was he complaining about how dirty the Bulls played or saying anything else to work the refs?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

dkg1 said:


> Not that it has anything to do with basketball but Eddie Jordan may be the ugliest coach in the NBA. Was he complaining about how dirty the Bulls played or saying anything else to work the refs?


Jeff Van Gundy?


----------



## truebluefan

mizenkay said:


> was skiles on?
> 
> bummer. was watching spurs/denver
> 
> kirk at the podium:
> 
> was excited. wasn't too nervous.
> larry ben shootout in the second
> they were riding ben trying to find him
> moved the ball well
> had a hard time stopping larry
> nocioni stepped up huge
> wednesday have to come out try and protect home court
> lost himself in the game so it was like any other
> crowd was great
> loves playing in this kind of atmosphere
> 
> ben at the podium:
> 
> just making shots
> got into a rhythm early
> just pulling them outta his butt (!)
> larry hughes just shot over them 1st half got hip to it in the second
> was definitely nervous on the bench waiting to get in
> bulls were aggressive going to stick to that gameplan
> ben had to go to the bathroom while on the bench waiting
> to go in during the 1st (fizer innuendo! reporters chuckle)
> noch best player on the floor tonight - player of the game
> nothing can compare to playoff atmosphere



thanks


----------



## JRose5

Damn, I missed Nocioni's comments.
Did he having anything good to say?


----------



## thegza

I'll post exactly what I put up on the playoff forum:

What a game! Hell yeah! I was cheering so loud, it's great to be back and have the playoff electricity all over my body.

First, I'd like to thank god for giving us a gift in Andres Nocioni. For awhile now, I've been hearing about how he's a decent player only in the NBA to hack at others, and how he's been called dirty, a idiot, etc by other teams players for playing his style. But, now, more then ever, I saw the real meaning of this player. He's all heart, hustle and passion. It's simply amazing what he was able to do tonight, and as great as his stat-line was in terms of rebounding and points, the fact that he played all 48 minutes impresses me even more. Major kudos to the great Noc! Keep it up, man. Your really giving the haters absolutely nothing to talk about.

Ben Gordon, as usual, was clutch and our only consistent player to go to on offense. But I was really impressed at how creative we were and with our guards ability to get inside the paint and create. Although things didn't go as well as I wanted when we actually got there, some more aggresive play and a 'tad more luck should help that out. I sense that we gave their big men way too much respect, which is why I saw too many bricked falling shots by Duhon and Gordon.

I really don't know where to start or finish, but I'd just like to congratulate my Baby Bulls on a tremendous win. Some real experience was earned out on the court tonight, and we gave it our very best. From shutting down Gilbert Arenas, to great help defense on Larry Hughes, this is why from the get go I laughed at all those suggesting that we had no chance with Eddy Curry and Luol Deng out. With Othella Harrington in foul trouble, we played Nocioni as a big man, and also put Tyson Chandler in the thick of things in the 4th quarter, and it all payed off.

Playoff basketball is just beautiful, fellas.


----------



## mizenkay

and interesting sidenote from craig sager early in the game that hasn't been posted yet.

the bulls stayed in a hotel downtown last night to remove the players from all distractions. had their shootaround this morning at the UC at 9:30 am - and the wizards show up thinking they had the court. the wiz tried to get into moody bible college but ended up just having a meeting (not sure about that part - craig was confusing). this also helped players avoid downtown traffic due to the early start.

but smart tactic by the coaching staff to "keep an eye on all the players" and help alleviate things like last minute calls from friends for tickets etc. and also to throw the wizards off - a little gamesmanship perhaps!!??

very very smart.


----------



## GB

Next game is a must win for Wiz. The Bulls will take one on their court...and they know it.


----------



## VincentVega

mizenkay said:


> and interesting sidenote from craig sager early in the game that hasn't been posted yet.
> 
> the bulls stayed in a hotel downtown last night to remove the players from all distractions. had their shootaround this morning at the UC at 9:30 am - and the wizards show up thinking they had the court. the wiz tried to get into moody bible college but ended up just having a meeting (not sure about that part - craig was confusing). this also helped players avoid downtown traffic due to the early start.
> 
> but smart tactic by the coaching staff to "keep an eye on all the players" and help alleviate things like last minute calls from friends for tickets etc. and also to throw the wizards off - a little gamesmanship perhaps!!??
> 
> very very smart.


FIRE SKILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet

I hope another 3 days of rest help Tyson return Full on. His ankle bothered him...


----------



## ChiBron

This was also the best game of the playoffs so far. It was close all night. Both teams playing with a lot of energy and the atmosphere was crazy! I'm going around the net and everybody admits this is the best game they've seen so far. 

Glad it involved us :yes:


----------



## Future

bullet said:


> I hope another 3 days of rest help Tyson return Full on. His ankle bothered him...


He looked fine out there to me.... I thought fouls killed him.


----------



## GB

Barkley: Only reason the Bulls rookies play so well is that they're too dumb to feel the playoff pressure.


----------



## BealeFarange

Wynn said:


> hehehe....
> 
> That's what she said.... how did you know?!


Post of the year. :biggrin:

That was a FANTASTIC game...

Nocioni! My GOD! Ben...! Kirk! Even Tyson had a better game than his stats show. This team can beat anyone...and I can't wait to GO TO THE GAME on Wednesday and cheer them to a 2-0 series lead! 

I'm too happy right now. Wooo!
:cheers: 
:clap:


----------



## superdave

theLegend said:


> Playoff basketball is just beautiful, fellas.


Yup :clap: :clap:


----------



## HookEmHorns

Argh, I was almost sure I picked it 103-94 Bulls and I come and check and I picked 103-92! ARGHHHHHHHH That doesn't matter though, GO BULLS!


----------



## mizenkay

superdave said:


> Yup :clap: :clap:


and pike on the sideline broke out the special "crouching ninja cheer" move. it was impressive. and oh so sublime.


----------



## Future

GB said:


> Barkley: Only reason the Bulls rookies play so well is that they're too dumb to feel the playoff pressure.


Someone should give him a sandwich so he would just shut up.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

GB said:


> Barkley: Only reason the Bulls rookies play so well is that they're too dumb to feel the playoff pressure.


Some of these dummies may have a championship ring before too long, Chuck. Possibly this year, but more likely within the next few years. Championship ring, Chuck. Don't you wish you were dumb like that?


:chee: :chee: :chee: :chee:


----------



## mizenkay

classic! :laugh:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

mizenkay said:


> classic! :laugh:


Kirk looks like he's dancin a jig

Must be all that boot scootin he did growing up

:wink:


----------



## GB

>> Knicks lost coin flip to Toronto yesterday, meaning they'll select eighth in the draft if the order does not change in *May 24's lottery*.<<

Remember that "It never seems to end" period of time between the start of the playoffs, and finding out where we would draft?


----------



## TM

GB said:


> Barkley: Only reason the Bulls rookies play so well is that they're too dumb to feel the playoff pressure.


He's says some funny stuff, but he also says a lot of stupid things... I'd rather them be too dumb to feel the pressure than so nervous that you don't show up (see Gilbert Arenas), although the Bulls defense had a lot to do with Gilbert's problems


----------



## italianBBlover

GB said:


> Barkley: Only reason the Bulls rookies play so well is that they're too dumb to feel the playoff pressure.


 :rotf:


----------



## UMfan83

just got back from UC, unbelievable. unbelievable. Wow, that was like the Pistons game times 10. The fans didn't even use the fan meter as a prompt to cheer. They were loud pretty much from tip off to buzzer. For the record, the chant was "Noccioni" at the end ofthe game, it was started by my section (309...with Ironworks near by, no coincidence)

Wow i would have paid twice as much to be at that game

Wow


----------



## Yao Mania

39 pages, I'd expect nothing less from the first Bulls playoff game thread since the MJ days 
Congrats on game 1, "Unbullivable" performances from Ben and esp. Nocioni.


----------



## The ROY

GB said:


> Barkley: Only reason the Bulls rookies play so well is that they're too dumb to feel the playoff pressure.


he didn't say the BULLS rookies, he said rookies IN GENERAL.

it wasn't a diss either

the playoffs are just another game to people who've never been there before


----------



## spongyfungy

UMfan83 said:


> just got back from UC, unbelievable. unbelievable. Wow, that was like the Pistons game times 10. The fans didn't even use the fan meter as a prompt to cheer. They were loud pretty much from tip off to buzzer. For the record, the chant was "Noccioni" at the end ofthe game, it was started by my section (309...with Ironworks near by, no coincidence)
> 
> Wow i would have paid twice as much to be at that game
> 
> Wow


 me too. Just got back. No-Ci-ONI!!! *clap* *clap* *clapclapclap* No-Ci-ONI!!! Even as we were leaving the UC, the people were still chanting was still No-Ci-ONI!!! 

My throat hurt throughout the game. I spilled my coke 3x. When Duhon dunked, I went nuts. All those standing room people were making crazy noise. I got a taste of what the Chicago Stadium was like. I feel bad for having this type of feeling.


----------



## UMfan83

spongyfungy said:


> me too. Just got back. No-Ci-ONI!!! *clap* *clap* *clapclapclap* No-Ci-ONI!!! Even as we were leaving the UC, the people were still chanting was still No-Ci-ONI!!!
> 
> My throat hurt throughout the game. I spilled my coke 3x. When Duhon dunked, I went nuts. All those standing room people were making crazy noise. I got a taste of what the Chicago Stadium was like. I feel bad for having this type of feeling.


What section were you sitting in?


----------



## spongyfungy

305 row 1. Were you guys going "let's go Bulls" earlier in the game?

and remember the Bull-**** Bull-**** when the refs blew the calls? I did not expect that chant.....


----------



## kukoc4ever

spongyfungy said:


> and remember the Bull-**** Bull-**** when the refs blew the calls? I did not expect that chant.....


Those were great. Some of the people with kids were not too happy about that. I remember being a kid at the old stadium and old comiskey and hearing/seeing a lot worse.


----------



## UMfan83

Yeah we were. I asked because your experience from the game and afterwards, sounds a lot like mine (going down the stairs and outside the "Nocioni" chants, etc. 

Either way, amazing game. I loved the crowd tonight. I swear I was at a Bucks-Bulls game in March and was doubting the Bulls fans, but after the Piston's game 2 weeks ago and this game, I'm back to thinking the Bulsl have the best fans out there!


----------



## Wynn

kukoc4ever said:


> Those were great. Some of the people with kids were not too happy about that. I remember being a kid at the old stadium and old comiskey and hearing/seeing a lot worse.


*kukoc4ever!* -- I think that now the season is over we can release you from your responsibility of keeping the updates in your sig. If you keep it, though, maybe it should acknowledge our play-off victory somehow, too.

Just a thought.

Glad you enjoyed the game -- wish I could have been there.


----------



## UMfan83

Wynn said:


> *kukoc4ever!* -- I think that now the season is over we can release you from your responsibility of keeping the updates in your sig. If you keep it, though, maybe it should acknowledge our play-off victory somehow, too.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the game -- wish I could have been there.


The Right [email protected]


----------



## ScottVdub

ScottVdub said:


> ill be at the beach for my lady's birthday this weekend so Im gonna have to miss the game. Ill try to get a tape delayed version to watch sunday night. Go Bulls.
> 
> Nocioni is going to have 17 points and 9 rebounds and lead the bulls to victory.


I thought I was being optimistic and these would be the absolute best numbers we would get. But Damn!!! :clap:


----------



## bullsville

Actually, you were very, very close- Nocioni had 17 points and 8 rebounds...

... in the 2nd half.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Congratulations and good luck! I'll be rooting for ya!


----------



## UMfan83

Didn't think about this much until now. Any reason why Pargo did not get into the game today? Is it because the guards were effective both offensively and defensively and were not in foul trouble? It's just weird because Pargo was a decent sized part of the last month of the season, seems pretty weird him and Griff were the only 2 to not play today


----------



## Maestro

UMfan83 said:


> Didn't think about this much until now. Any reason why Pargo did not get into the game today? Is it because the guards were effective both offensively and defensively and were not in foul trouble? It's just weird because Pargo was a decent sized part of the last month of the season, seems pretty weird him and Griff were the only 2 to not play today


You answered your own question my friend. Pargo and Griff saw action to cover holes in the rotation and fill minutes late in the season. As this play-off dance continues we might, might see them called upon again.

It's so surreal mentioning we are in the playoffs :cheers:


----------



## bullet

mizenkay said:


> classic! :laugh:



beautful!


----------



## theanimal23

My Observations:

Gordon: Wow. Fearless. Played real well. Need him to keep getting us 20+ points each game. He played decent D too. 

Hinrich: Kept us in the game the first quarter with his shooting. Good to see him drive to the hole. Good D. But needs to stop over-dribbling.

Duhon: Made a few careless passes, but played great overall. Good D, and an awesome dunk.

Chandler: Foul trouble limited him, but played great in the 4th. People don't notice him too much (Fans, Analysts) b/c the focus has been on Gordon in the 4th.

Noc: Wow. Enough Said.

Davis: Huge block. Did a decent job rebounding. Nice diving play and dish to Ben.

O: Didn't play too much b/c of foul trouble, but obviously our only inside scoring option right now.

Pike: Got to make those layups. Did drain a few long shots.

Reiner: MVP. X-Factor of the game

I really think our Wins and Losses depends on Kirk and Ben's shooting. Any day both of them play like yesterday, we have a very good shot of winning. Our D always keeps us in games.


----------



## spongyfungy

Game 1 postgame conference (Jordan, Skiles, Hughes, Gordon :laugh: and Kirk) realplayer

Nocioni's postgame comments :reporter:


----------



## BenDengGo

were eddy or luol sitting by the bench to support the team ?


----------



## Dancon7

Curry and Deng were on the bench for the game. The Bulls honored their contribution to the team before the game, which I thought was a great touch. :clap:


----------

